# JKI Resuming International Shipping



## JBroida (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a notification to those of you who have been waiting for Japanese Knife Imports to resume international shipping.

First of all, thank you so much for your patience with us as we worked to find a better way to offer international shipping services. For a long time we used services that did not deliver in a timely manner or could not assure us that they would deliver to the appropriate person. We have finally found a service that solves both of these problems for us without raising the cost of shipping too much. We are currently resuming international shipping to most international locations using DHL Express. DHL Express offers faster service, better delivery security (signature confirmation that matches the name on the shipment), better tracking, and better insurance than what we had been using. We hope this is an acceptable solution for you.

If you are looking to place an order with us, please shoot us an e-mail. We will need to know the items you are looking to order and your complete shipping address to be able to proceed. In addition, your shipping address must match the shipping address used in the payment. When we have the items you want to order and your address, we can provide you with a quote for shipping. This is a discounted rate from the normal DHL shipping cost.

Again, thank you all so much for your patience as this transition took us much longer than we expected. We look forward to being able to ship internationally again.

-Jon

-- 
Japanese Knife Imports

1501 Main St. #105
Venice, CA 90291

(310)399-0300


----------



## Dusty (Oct 27, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## barramonday (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent, I look forward to my first purchase from JKI before Xmas.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome news! Now when will the geishin heiji 240 semi stainless gyuto be back in stock?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 27, 2012)

they just shipped out from japan today... maybe a week or so


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, good news!


----------

